# What are some good, sticky summer high performance tires to daily drive?



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a MK6 GTI and will be moving to California and warmer weather so I won't need to worry about snow/rain anymore and won't need my a/s' anymore. I want some tires that are nice a sticky but won't run out of tread in a year. suggestions?--I will be most likely running them on OEM 18x8 wheels (interlagos). thanks!

*So far these all seems like good buys and are within what I would like to spend...
Hankook Ventus V-12
Nitto Invos
BFG g-Force T/A KDW 2*

EDIT - I'm less concerned with tread life than performance since I drive less than 10k per year. As stated previously, I don't want them running out too quick but I don't need 40k, 50k plus necessarily. Any suggestions are certainly welcome :thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Continental:

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/conti/continental-tires.jsp

Any of their Max summer performance. I recommend the dw's, as they aren't that expensive, are grippy, and should you encounter rain, they are more than capable


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

225/40/18 Nitto Invos.

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

keep suggestions coming! thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CaptConCon (Feb 29, 2012)

87vr6 said:


> Continental:
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/conti/continental-tires.jsp
> 
> Any of their Max summer performance. I recommend the dw's, as they aren't that expensive, are grippy, and should you encounter rain, they are more than capable


I agree with Continental!

Im running DW's (dry/wet) on my new wheels


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

how do these compare to my stock pirelli pzero neros? i'm basically looking for noticeably more grip than these.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

R32dreamer17 said:


> how do these compare to my stock pirelli pzero neros? i'm basically looking for noticeably more grip than these.


I've had both tires, although on different vehicles, and would say the Conti DW is a far superior tire in every way. Definitely more grip wet and dry, good value for price, great ride and low tread noise, and pretty good treadwear as well. They are also some of the lightest tires available which, even though rarely mentioned, is hugely important to me.

Michelin Pilot Super Sport is also another winner. They cost a bit more but they're about the only max performance tire with a treadwear warranty. They were my choice on my most recent summer wheel/tire package. First improvement I noticed after changing was the sharper steering response.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

what do you all think of the nittos mentioned above? i've heard good things about toyos and yokohamas as well, anyone?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I've been very impressed with the Bridgestone RE-11s - but I'm sure you can find something cheaper that will perform well if you are on a budget.


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

sumitomo htrziii


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Kumho&tireModel=Ecsta+XS


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

check out the hankook ventus v12 evo k110's.
good value for good performance for an everyday tire.
sounds like the tire for you based on your use and expectations.


----------



## 2.slow.gti (Nov 6, 2011)

sfccryder said:


> check out the hankook ventus v12 evo k110's.
> good value for good performance for an everyday tire.
> sounds like the tire for you based on your use and expectations.


I can vouch for these.. if you shop around you can find them cheap... My girl friend randomly bought these because they were on sale and she said I only buy tires based on prices... So she picked them @ $400 shipped from tire rack I think it was with the deal. in 215/45r18 for the set.. I was sceptical because she picked them... But she made a good choice. they have great steering response, braking and awesome grip. They run around $650.00 average for the 215/45r18's. The only issues was the tread does not last an exceptionally long amount of time. 1 season of spirited driving and they were toast.


----------



## 2.slow.gti (Nov 6, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> I've been very impressed with the Bridgestone RE-11s - but I'm sure you can find something cheaper that will perform well if you are on a budget.


The bridgestones are sweet tires but cost like a grand probably with shipping. He can definitely get just as good grip with a lesser quality/price tire. The Ventus V-12 cost just as much as the PZeros and are way more grip


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

i run bfg kdwII on my turbod R and love them, rain or dry i have nothing but quiet smooth grip


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The Hankook Ventus V-12, Nitto Invos and BFG g-Force T/A KDW 2 seem like the 3 best options, what do you all think?


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anymore suggestions and/or input on what I have narrowed things down to?

Hankook Ventus V-12
Nitto Invos
BFG g-Force T/A KDW 2


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

R32dreamer17 said:


> I have a MK6 GTI and will be moving to California and warmer weather so I won't need to worry about snow/rain anymore and won't need my a/s' anymore. I want some tires that are nice a sticky but won't run out of tread in a year. suggestions?--I will be most likely running them on OEM 18x8 wheels (interlagos). thanks!
> 
> *So far these all seems like good buys and are within what I would like to spend...
> Hankook Ventus V-12
> ...


i bought my bfgs on tire rack w/ rod hazzard was 750 and ive put 12k on them so far and they perform like new and still look new too, tons of life left , also have you ever heard your tires tear asphalt?:laugh: u will with the bfgs


----------



## R32dreamer17 (Oct 11, 2007)

really appreciate all the input guys. i'm getting closer to making a decision so if anyone has anymore suggestions, let me know. :thumbup:


----------

